# aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016



## Bondex (10. Januar 2016)

hallo Leute ich starte mal einen neuen Threat für dieses Jahr und wünsche allen hier ein fettes Petri Heil für 2016

Damit man sich mal informnieren kann was an der Ostseeküste so geht; egal ob auf Fehmarn oder Flensburg....
Idealerweise wie immer mit reinschreiben:

Wer:
Wo:
wann:
Methode/Köder:
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:
Anzahl der Fische:
Art der Fische:
Größen:
Besonderheiten:


----------



## M-V Angler (14. März 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Wer: Bootsbesitzer und ich
Wo: Kägsdorf bis Poel
wann: 13.03.2016
Methode/Köder: Bootsangeln/Pilker und Gummifisch
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4 - 10 m Tiefe
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: bedeckt/NO 3/4ºC
Anzahl der Fische: 9 zum mitnehmen; 4 weitere ausgestiegen
Art der Fische: Dorsche
Größen: 42 - 69 cm
Besonderheiten: 3 Bellys und 10 andere Boote sowie 8 Watangler gesehen


----------



## Bondex (1. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

oh dann ist ja doch was los...Petri Heil dazu!
Ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder los mit meinem Schlauchboot. Hat einer einen heißen Tipp wohin? Und dann noch eine Frage: Wer kat noch eine gute Köderalternative zu Wattwurm auf Butt mit Buttlööfel? Hat jemand schonmal mit Tauwurm Erfolg gehabt? Am Sonntag bekomme ich keine Seeringler oder Wattis|kopfkrat Aber Tauwürmer könnte ich heute Abend versuchen zu finden. Was ist mit Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt oder Calamaris?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfürst (1. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Petri an die Fänger!
Bei mir:
Wo: Wustrow
Wann: vorgestern: 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen. Einige schwimmen wieder
Wie: Belly- Blinker
In 4- 6m tiefe
Gestern gleiche Stelle aber Nullnummer.
@Bondex: hatte auch mal Tauwurm versucht nach einem Blinker-Bericht vom letZten Jahr. Ging aber leider nicht- am nàchsten Tag mit Wattis lief es ok. Bin demnach skeptisch ob das tatsächlich funktioniert.  Vllt am Samstag welche kaufen und die in Zeitungspapier wickeln. Oder im Angelladen direkt anrufen. Vllt macht er auch für dich am Sonntag mal kurz auf. Ich gehe gleich nochmal los und werde berichten.


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich selbst hatte es mal mit Tauwurm versucht. Keine Dorsche und nur wenige Platte. Weiß nicht ob´s am Tag oder an der Stelle gelegen hatte. Oder an meiner Unfähigkeit. Wollte nur Wissen welche Erfahrungen Andere damit gemacht haben.
Für Morgen habe ich erstmal 25 Wattis bestellt und wenn die alle sind werden wir es noch mit Hering (hatte ich mal vor Jahren eingefrohren) versuchen. Vielleicht bekommen wir in Heiligenhafen ja auch noch ein paar Garnelen/Krabben? Soll man die für Butt gekocht oder roh verwenden? Oder sind diese dicken Krebse gemeint die die Dosche immer im Magen haben?


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Nachtrag von gestern |bla:

Wer: 2 Bekannte und ich
Wo: Lübecker Bucht (mein Lieblingsstrand)
wann: 16-20 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Spinnangeln, verschiedene Blinker
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: Wurfweite
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: sonnig, Wind NW-N 2-3, 7°C
Anzahl der Fische: 3, jeder einen :vik:
Art der Fische: Mefo
Größen: alle untermaßig #d und released #h

Ein schöner Nachmittag zusammen  :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Nachtrag von gestern |rolleyes

Wer: ich
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
wann: 02.04.2016 von 06:00 - 14:45 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Spinnangeln und BB, verschiedene Blinker und Fliegen
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: Wurfweite und mit BB etwa 150 m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: erst leicht bewölkt, dann sonnig, Wind SO 1-3 in Böen 4, 7°C
Anzahl der Fische: 3, 
Art der Fische: Dorsch
Größen: einmal Untermaßig vom Land, 51 und 60 cm vom BB

Nachdem ich das Auto morgens abgestellt hatte, ging es zur Küste /ca. 800 m. Es war 05:15 Uhr. Als ich den Strand betrat, sah ich eine kleine Lampe die sich bewegte. Der erste kleine Lichtschimmer am Horizont ließen eind dunkle Gestalt am Ufer mehr erahnen als wirklich zu sehen. Als ich näher ging, watete der Angler gerade ins Wasser. Also kein Brandungsangler. |rolleyes
Also wieder zum Auto und sich angerödelt (dauert bei mir ( (bedingt durch das Alter|kopfkrat|kopfkrat? |kopfkrat), etwa 30 Minuten).
Dann wieder zum Strand. (Alles unter Frühsport verbucht )
Möre Silda ran und als Springerfliege eine Juletrean.
Ich blickte nach rechts zum anderen Angler. Der kescherte gerade eine Mefo. :k
Zwei Würfe später einen Ruck in meiner Rute. :k  Mefo?! :k
Nein ein untermaßiger Dorsch, welcher sich aber trotz seiner "Größe" mächtig ins Zeug gelegt hatte. Der Möre Silda hatte zugeschlagen und der Einzelhaken saß perfekt im Maulwinkel.
Nach dem Hakenlösen durfte der Kleine wieder zurück in die glasklaren Fluten. #h
Fisch war also da, so mein Resueme.
Leider war dem nicht so, denn bis um 08:30 Uhr gab es keinen weiteren Fischkontakt. #d;+
Der andere Angler konnte noch einen Dorsch landen und verließ gegen 08:00 Uhr den Strand.
Anschließend ging ich wieder zum Auto um das BB klar zu machen. Auch das dauerte eine kleine Weile (ihr wißt ja, Alter und so... ).
Als ich am Strand wieder ankam war es 09:15 Uhr. Flossen an und ab ins BB dem Fisch entgegen. Aber ich bekam lediglich zwei Bisse die gesamte Zeit ber. Ergebnis waren die o.g. Dorsche.
Die Sonne brutzelte fleißig vom Himmel und die Sonnenanbeter flanierten oder tummelten sich am Strand. :g:m

Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag. #h:g

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## Bellyangler (4. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
Heute endlich mal bei besten Bedingungen über den Tag an die Küste.
Erst Weissenhaus (einen Aussteiger/Dorsch),
gefühlt kaum Fisch in BB-Nähe!
Dann gewechselt nach Dahme, die ersten 3 Würfe brachten 2 50er Dorsche. Fängt ja gut an, dachte ich- und dann nichts mehr! #q Alles an Ködern probiert - keine weiteren Bisse.
Ich denke das Wasser ist noch zu kalt und die größeren Frühjahrsschwärme sind wohl noch im Tieferen!
Gruß BA


----------



## blumi (7. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Moin!
> Heute endlich mal bei besten Bedingungen über den Tag an die Küste.
> Erst Weissenhaus (einen Aussteiger/Dorsch),
> gefühlt kaum Fisch in BB-Nähe!
> ...




Moin moin BA,

du hast am Taucherparklatz geangelt... oder? am Leuchtturm?
Und wie weit warst du raus mit dem Belly? es läuft am frühen Morgen gut dann erst zum Abend wieder....#: aber mit Mefo ist es wohl nicht mehr so einfach wie im Januar und Februar ..|kopfkrat. 

schöne grüße und Petri Heil#6
blumi


----------



## Waveman (15. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Gestern in Dahme mit dem Kajak draußen gewesen. 15 Dorsche davon 10 zum mitnehmen bis 65cm. Alle Fische auf Gummi, wollte gern auch mal einen beim Schleppen erwischen, hat aber wieder nicht sein sollen ... Gehen die schicken DTD eben wieder jungfräulich in die Köderbox zurück. Gruß  Stefan


----------



## Brutzlaff (15. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Heute mal von 8- 11:30 die Eckernförder Bucht besucht...
4 Dorsche, der kleinste 53 cm...
Sehr spaßig, an ner kurzen 1,98m Rute mit max. 30g WG...:m


----------



## RobertEck (15. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Glückwunsch Brutzlaff 
Wo warst du denn genau unterwegs?


----------



## Brutzlaff (17. April 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Nordseite bei Waabs.... Schön auflandiger Wind mit 4 Beaufort... War mitm Belly schon sehr grenzwertig..


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Gestern mal wieder mitm Belly die Südseite der Eckernförder Bucht befischt.., Herrlicher Sonnenschein, kaum Wind...
Erfolg mäßig. Ein 52er Dorsch durfte mich begleiten und ein Horni... Hatte viele Hornhechtbisse und auch kurze Drills, aber sie sind nicht wirklich hängen geblieben. Aber auf jeden Fall sind sie voll da...


----------



## penny (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Hey, war heute morgen von Fehmarns Ostküste raus, konnte 7 Dorsche zwischen 50-63 cm verhaften. Gleich gehts noch mal raus, das Wetter/Wind muss ausgenutzt werden


----------



## Bellyangler (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
Gestern morgen von 6.00 -8.00 Uhr in Dahme 15 Stück, 7 zum mitnehmen, noch etliche Aussteiger, viele kleine Dorsche. Fangtiefe 4-6m.
Die meisten Bootsangler waren weiter draußen.
Dann noch mal  von 9.30 -11.30 Uhr in WH nachgelegt, dort einen 59er und einen 56er. Insgesamt okay, könnte aber besser laufen. Die anderen Angler schienen auch nicht viel gefangen zu haben.
Gruß BA #6


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Waren mit drei Belly Booten am Vatertag in Dazendorf unterwegs. Außer der Küstenwache, die fleißig alle noch so kleinen Boote kontrolliert hat, war wenig unterwegs. Zumindest keine Dorsche, denn in allen Wassertiefen gab es nichts zu holen. Was uns noch aufgefallen ist, ist das zur Zeit sehr salzige Wasser. Da hat über den Winter wohl ein ordentlicher Austausch stattgefunden. Eigentlich sollen die Dorsche das ja lieben... Naja, ist halt dieses Jahr wohl alles etwas später. Wir bleiben am Ball!


----------



## Bellyangler (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
Am Dienstag in Dahme TP von 15.30 -18.00 Uhr zu zweit 20 Dorsche, 12 bis 55cm durften mit.
Die Fische hauten teilweise voll rein und waren dicht unter Land (ca. 150 -200m). Köder waren kleine Kopytos (6 cm) in Motoroilfarben an leichten Jigköpfen.
Gruß BA


----------



## Brutzlaff (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Gestern mal wieder Waabs besucht...
Schräg auflandiger Wind, aber kaum vorhanden.
Ein 57 er Dorsch durfte mit, ab ca 10:30 ungefähr bei jedem Wurf Fischkontakt von Hornis, einige hab ich bis kurz vors Belly gedrillt, sind dann aber spätestens ausgestiegen....


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Ich war am Samstag mit dem Belly Boat auch mal wieder in Dahme unterwegs und konnte in drei Stunden acht gute Dorsche einsammeln. Ein paar kleinere Fische sind wieder zurück gegangen. Insgesamt waren es wohl so 12 - 15 Stück. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es am Riff eine ziemlich starke Strömung gab. Habe ich dort in dieser Stärke noch nicht erlebt und war gar nicht so lustig. Ohne Anker wäre es gar nicht möglich gewesen, ordentlich zu fischen. Wind kam mit 2 - 3 Bft aus Süd. Also Obacht!


----------



## Bellyangler (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
Gestern zu zweit in Dahme ca. 20 Stück, davon  15 bis 55 cm mitgenommen. Die Dorsche bissen auf dem 1. Riff ca. 100 m vom Ufer entfernt, wieder auf kleine braun-grüne Kopytos.#6
Waren dort allein unterwegs (keine Watangler, Bellys oder Kayaks???), nur einige Schlauchboote, wovon eins völlig dämlich zwischen uns durchbrettern musste#q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Hat einer mal das neue Illex Belly testen können ?


----------



## Hechtbeisser (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Hallo
 ich möchte am kommenden WE meine erste Belly Tour auf der Ostsee machen. Dachte mir es in der Lübecker Bucht zu probieren! Kann mir einer Tipps geben wo ich es versuchen kann? Vielleicht hat auch einer Lust sich mir anzuschließen.
 Bin für jede Info dankbar.
 Gruß
 Hechtbeisser


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

hi ich würde irgendwo hinfahren wo es tief genug ist. Die Ostsee ist schon sehr warm und das gefällt den Dorschen nicht sonderlich gut. Mein Tip: Nimm auf jeden Fall Wattwürmer und Buttlöffel mit die nimmt der Dorsch auch gerne aber Du hast zusätzlich die Chance auf Butt oder Aal. Mein Ziel mit dem BB wäre jetzt eher Staberhuk Fehmarn oder Marienleuchte. Am besten Du suchst dir einen trüben regnerischen Tag aus und angelst ganz früh morgens oder in den späten Abendstunden. Mit Glück bekommst Du in der Mittagszeit noch Hornfisch Makrele oder Köhler. Die sollen in der Lübecker Bucht rumturnen.


----------



## Bondex (19. August 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

gibt´s ein Tip wo man heute mal hinfahren könnte?
Wart Ihr die Tage mal los an der Küste?


----------



## Bondex (20. August 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Wer:Timo und ich
Wo: Fehmarn Staberhuk
wann:18-0.00
Methode/Köder: Buttlöffel und Pilken
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:15m 1300m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:2-4 SW
Anzahl der Fische:2 und 1 Release
Art der Fische: Dorsch
Größen:44,55cm
Besonderheiten: jede Menge Algen im Wasser schwebend. Bisse kamen am Ende der Dämmerung. Fische voller Krebse und Sandaal. Beifang 2 Seesterne und einen Krebs. Abends starke Dühnung und warmes Wasser gefühlt 20°C#h


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Keiner mehr am Wasser gewesen?


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. September 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Schonzeit für die Silberbarren :q


----------



## Bellyangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!

Gestern kurzentschlossen an die Küste.
In Dahme schräg auflandiger Wind mit guter Welle.
Konnte immerhin zwei 50er Dorsche angeln, das war´s aber auch. Welle wurde gegen 18.00 Uhr immer höher, so dass ich vor der Dämmerung an Land paddelte.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
Heute Neustädter Bucht von 9.30 - 13.00 Uhr mit Dorschdidi unterwegs gewesen. Er 6 Stück, ich 11 Leos bis 54 cm.
Waren reichlich voll mit Krabben.
Kurios: 100m von uns entfernt legte sich ein Hochsee-Kutter hin!
Fische bissen alle auf 100 - 150 m!#6
Also Leute, auf zur Küste, n´paar Dorsche haben wir noch da gelassen!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Und alle Leos nur bis 54 cm??? Also bis jetzt nur kleines Kruppzeug unterwegs oder? Vielleicht muss es noch kälter werden.


----------



## Stulle (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*



Deichkind schrieb:


> Und alle Leos nur bis 54 cm??? Also bis jetzt nur kleines Kruppzeug unterwegs oder? Vielleicht muss es noch kälter werden.


Beste Pfannengröße!


----------



## Bellyangler (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin!
heute morgen von 7.00 - 12.00 Uhr zu dritt 25 Dorsche bis 60 cm. Man merkt, dass der Kampf um die Fische dramatisch zunimmt.
Nachdem ein Küstenfischer zunächst seine Netze eingesammelt und uns freundlich zugewunken hatte, fuhr er auf dem Rückweg frontal auf uns zu, hupte uns beiseite und platzierte sein Netz direkt auf der Riffkante vor unseren Füßen!|krach:#d
(das Ganze bei max. 150 -200m Entfernung zum Strand)!
Ach so, Deichkind, gut, dass du nicht dabei warst.
Wir hatten auch einige Pseudo-Krupp-Dorsche dabei, die uns die Krabben nur so um die Ohren husteten!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

@Bellyangler
Das klingt doch gut und recht vielversprechend. Scheint ja zu werden.


----------



## Smallmouth (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Hier mal paar Pseudo Kruppdorsche aus der LB


----------



## blumi (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin Moin,

ja es geht ab und an mal was.

Man muss dann einfach vor dem Fischer da sein


Es ist noch Fisch für alle da#h


----------



## Florossos (3. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Moin, ich komme auch aus HL und habe ein Belly.
Wo wart ihr die letzten Male mit Fangerfolg?
Eher LB zwischen Haffkrug und Scharbeutz, oder eher Dahme die Ecke?
Ich möchte heute wohl noch los.


----------



## Florossos (4. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*



Florossos schrieb:


> Moin, ich komme auch aus HL und habe ein Belly.
> Wo wart ihr die letzten Male mit Fangerfolg?
> Eher LB zwischen Haffkrug und Scharbeutz, oder eher Dahme die Ecke?
> Ich möchte heute wohl noch los.



So, ich war gestern noch von 21-23 Uhr vor Scharbeutz und hatte, bis auf Wassereinbruch im Trockenanzug:c, nicht einen Anfasser...
Ein Reißverschluss des Drifters ist dann auch noch kaputt gegangen und somit hatte ich auf dem Wasser auch noch eine Tasche weniger, weil ich die nicht mehr schließen kann.
Ebenfalls ist auch noch dieses Plastikgelenk am Trageriemen gerissen und dadurch kann ich es auch nicht mehr als Rucksack nutzen... keine 2 Jahre alt...Guideline Drifter 2014 Modell..


----------



## Smallmouth (4. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

21 bis 23 Uhr alleine....Respekt 
Wenn du zu der Tag eh Nachzeit nicht mit Naturköder fischt wird es schwer Fisch zu bekommen. Zu Dunkel für Kunstköder.


----------



## bukare (7. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Gestern in Börgerende mit dem BB von 14 bis 16 Uhr. 6 Dorsche von 45 bis 62cm. Alle voll Krabben und kugelrund auf 8cm Twister Motoroil bei ca 300m und 4m Tiefe.  War ziemlich zäh, kenne ich hier aber nicht anders. Windstill, teils sonnig und spiegelglatte  See bei 7° Luft und 11° Wasser. Petri Euch Allen#h


----------



## banzinator (7. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

21-23 Uhr alleine... unverantwortlich.


----------



## Florossos (15. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*



banzinator schrieb:


> 21-23 Uhr alleine... unverantwortlich.



Quatsch, du kennst die Umstände nicht und auch nicht meine Sicherheitsausrüstung 
Ich sage nur ein paar Dinge auf: Trockenanzug, 1,5KG Anker mit dicker Stahlkette(damit er umfällt), Automatische Rettungsweste gerade aus der Wartung, Seekarte, Analoger Kompass, Wasserdichtes Handy, Akkupack (wasserdicht) fürs Handy, Flossensicherung, Magnesiumtabletten, Kescher als mögl. Ruder, usw. usw...#h


----------



## banzinator (15. November 2016)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*

Gesundheitsprobleme kannst du sicher auch selbst behandeln auf dem Belly oder?
Sorry für OT muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2016*



Florossos schrieb:


> Quatsch, du kennst die Umstände nicht und auch nicht meine Sicherheitsausrüstung
> Ich sage nur ein paar Dinge auf: Trockenanzug, 1,5KG Anker mit dicker Stahlkette(damit er umfällt), Automatische Rettungsweste gerade aus der Wartung, Seekarte, Analoger Kompass, Wasserdichtes Handy, Akkupack (wasserdicht) fürs Handy, Flossensicherung, Magnesiumtabletten, Kescher als mögl. Ruder, usw. usw...#h




Kauf dir ein ocean kayak. Bau dir Licht dran. Es ist wesentlich sicheren als I'm Belly boot. Ansonsten wirst Irgendwann ueberfahren vom Berufsfischer!

Ich gehe nachts raus zum Fischen. Aber nur mit Licht.  Ne kleine kopflampe sieht der nicht


----------

